# Zippo deluxe hand warmer



## chris661 (Jan 10, 2013)

After playing and moaning about my hands being cold I was given one of these for Christmas. After getting it out the box and having a look at it I must admit to being a bit sceptical of putting a match to a container of lighter fluid in my pocket  After using it a couple of times now though I have to say I think this is an excellent piece of kit, it doesn't get too warm in your pocket but it certainly heats up enough to take the chill off your hands. Only downside is once it is lit that's it for around 6 hours or if you fill it completely it will last for around 12 hours.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 10, 2013)

Looked at these but still not sure about having an actual burner unit in my pocket. Roast nuts anyone?


----------



## bigslice (Jan 10, 2013)

ive got one where you light a rod and put in a case in your pocket. looks well suss when youre lighting it in you car at the golf. also got 'bombers' on ma fleeces


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 10, 2013)

I have one off these knocking around. Got it for fishing. They are excellent. Only stopped using it because I needed to get a new element and as this was coming into summer I never bothered and put it my fishing drawer. 

 Then I arrived back from the Irish meet last year to find HID had invaded the sanctuary of my hobbie room (figured man cave would just sound wrong) and rearranged everything using her woman logic e.g: all cables are cables so I'll take the AV, power, music cables from their individual labeled drawers and stick them all in one box.  Still angers me. :rant:


----------



## Phil2511 (Jan 11, 2013)

Love mine, best Â£20 ever spent, can get them from Tesco Direct too. 

Made the stupid mistake though of not using the measure the first time and the thing was burning for almost 22 hrs lol


----------



## Lump (Jan 11, 2013)

FYI if you want to stop the burner either just remove the catalytic burner or place the whole thing in an air tight bag.

I will be using mine this weekend, it's set to be bloody cold and I struggle to keep my right hand warm oddly.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 11, 2013)

I was given one for Xmas by someone and it could get its first outing this weekend


----------



## chris661 (Jan 11, 2013)

Lump said:



			FYI if you want to stop the burner either just remove the catalytic burner or place the whole thing in an air tight bag.

I will be using mine this weekend, it's set to be bloody cold and I struggle to keep my right hand warm oddly.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh good tip thanks :thup:


----------



## drawboy (Jan 11, 2013)

I have one but it struggles to stay alight for some reason. I fill it correctly, use the right fuel but to no avail it just keeps going out. I've used it about 6 times but it's only made it all the way around the course warm once. A shame because when it did work it did a good job.


----------



## Lump (Jan 11, 2013)

drawboy said:



			I have one but it struggles to stay alight for some reason. I fill it correctly, use the right fuel but to no avail it just keeps going out. I've used it about 6 times but it's only made it all the way around the course warm once. A shame because when it did work it did a good job.
		
Click to expand...

I totally ignore the destructions and fill the bugger up, all the way to the top. Mine was the same until I started to do this.
I light mine from a butane torch, works so much better than lighters.


----------



## sona (Jan 11, 2013)

I got mine from Amazon for Â£12-50. Very good when going but can be troublesome to light, also cheap fluid on Amazon.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 13, 2013)

I used mine today for the first time. Kept nice and warm and will get another outing soon, the only problem is that it kept slipping out of the pouch


----------



## rickg (Jan 13, 2013)

After seeing this thread yesterday, I did a quick search online and found an almost identical unit called the "Whitby Warmer"..... Works exactly the same as the Zippo.

I saw it online at Cotswold Outdoor in StAlbans for Â£15, but when I went to the checkout it came up at Â£12....result. Bought one for the wife as well as she feels the cold.....she loves it!

Used it today and it was amazing....stayed super hot from 08:00 to around 16:00......definitely a great buy given how cold it was today........ Just had to make sure I didn't put my golf ball in the same pocket........ it looks good, nice and slim, and surely one of the most useful inventions for the winter golfer....... Big thumbs up from me..... :thup:


----------



## Doh (Nov 25, 2013)

I use the Whitby hand warmer too, for me it's better than the Zippo as you can fill it from a hole on the side rather than having to take the burner off. My two other golfing buddy's now have them but nether like messing around with petrol( or so they tell me) so I maintain them and hand them out in the mornings.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Nov 28, 2013)

rickg said:



			Just had to make sure I didn't put my golf ball in the same pocket.
		
Click to expand...

Why would this be?


----------



## Rooter (Nov 28, 2013)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Why would this be?
		
Click to expand...

Breach of rules, taken from R&A:

14-3/13.5 Golf Ball Artificially Warmed 

Q. Is the use of a golf ball that was purposely warmed during a stipulated round with a golf ball warmer, hand warmer or any such device a breach of Rule 14-3?

A. Yes. Use of a ball that has been purposely warmed during a stipulated round with an artificial device constitutes a breach of Rule 14-3. However, it would not be a breach of Rule 14-3 to use a ball that was artificially warmed prior to the stipulated round.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Nov 28, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Breach of rules, taken from R&A:

14-3/13.5 Golf Ball Artificially Warmed 

Q. Is the use of a golf ball that was purposely warmed during a stipulated round with a golf ball warmer, hand warmer or any such device a breach of Rule 14-3?

A. Yes. Use of a ball that has been purposely warmed during a stipulated round with an artificial device constitutes a breach of Rule 14-3. However, it would not be a breach of Rule 14-3 to use a ball that was artificially warmed prior to the stipulated round.
		
Click to expand...

Semantics, but could you not argue that absent mindedly putting a ball in a pocket that happens to contain a hand warmer, is not "purposely"?

Obviously I wouldn't, not worth risking it, but I always like to play devils advocate! Looking at getting one of these, they sound brilliant!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2013)

Since when has it been illegal to warm your balls up - if they get cold then start to shrivel


----------



## Rooter (Nov 28, 2013)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Semantics, but could you not argue that absent mindedly putting a ball in a pocket that happens to contain a hand warmer, is not "purposely"?
		
Click to expand...

Or tapping down a spike mark.. ask simon dyson!

I didnt make the rules! just one of the few i know!


----------

